# VAD Mobile...An Essential Accessory for Today's Cars



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

With the growing complexity of today’s vehicles, owning a diagnostic tool is a must for any enthusiast with the desire to maintain, modify, or improve the performance of their car. 

The electronics systems have changed so much in the past few years that even journeyman mechanics familiar with the VW and Audi brands struggle to keep up with the changing technology. The number of control modules in today’s cars has nearly doubled in the past 7 years, and new modules, such as Tire Pressure Monitoring, Headlight Aiming, and Navigation are appearing consistently in nearly every model. 

Although VAD is not a replacement for professional services, frequent visits to a local independent workshop or dealership for diagnostic services can be costly. Every enthusiast is well served to arm themselves with a tool that can supply them with a better understanding of their car. 

A great example of this type of diagnostics tool is *VAD Mobile*. 










VAD Mobile provides a unique alternative to today’s conventional diagnostic tools. Unlike generic OBD-II scanners, VAD provides detailed VW-specific fault code data, up-to-date Measuring Block value data, current module listings, and access to factory procedures such as module re-coding. And unlike PC-based tools, VAD offers the convenience of instant boot up time, self-charging, and portability and versatility, in particular from our newest Bluetooth-based offerings. 










*How detailed is the capability you ask?* 

While many VAD users use our products to perform simple tasks like resetting a service indicator after an oil change, or interrogating a check engine light, there are many other functions VAD can perform. In fact, an alarming list of repair procedures actually REQUIRE a diagnostic tool these days, such as changing the rear brake pads on a Passat, A6 or A8, or checking changing the DSG/Auto transmission fluid. 

The re-coding and adaptation features offered with VAD are some of the most desired by the aftermarket community. A great example of the capability of a product like VAD Mobile Wireless was showcased in the recent build of the  *2010 HPA Scirocco FT565* . The VW Scirocco is equipped with one of the most advanced electronic systems available to date. With VAD, HPA’s technicians were able to: 

-Perform Basic Settings on the new DSG Transmission 
-Recode and calibrate the Haldex controller as part of the 4-Motion conversion 
-Calibrate an added module for Telematics 
-Code the instrument cluster module from EU to US standards 
-Recode the central electronics module for US exterior lighting standards 










*What sorts of handheld devices are compatible with VAD software?* 

VAD is compatible with Palm OS devices, and can run on Windows Mobile Smartphones with the use of a Palm emulator. If you are not sure whether your device will work with VAD, *e-mail* us directly for confirmation. 

*Need a device to run VAD Mobile?* 

VAD is pleased to announce the addition of 5 new diagnostic specials to kick off the upcoming season, featuring the multi-purpose Palm Treo 700P and Treo 755P Smartphones. Each Palm device included in our bundles is loaded with diagnostic software and pre-activated before shipping, to ensure the quickest possible connection to your VW/Audi vehicle. 










Cable and software packages start at just *$249.00*. Bundles including a device start at *$299.00*. 

You can view our full selection of VAD offers and related accessories at *www.vadmobile.com*. 

Pricing will be available while quantities last. Orders can be processed by PayPal at *www.vadmobile.com*. For other methods of payment, feel free to give us a call at *604-598-8520* or send us an email to *[email protected]* for personal service.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for the inquiries thus far. 

Quick links have been added to the top of the VAD Mobile website  to help you find the VAD bundle that suits you best. 

Keep the questions coming...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Check for VAD news and updates on the new HPA Motorsports Facebook fan page.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Logging capability*

All VAD software equipped devices have the ability to log multiple Measuring blocks. Logged information for the Measuring Blocks is stored in the Memo Pad and can be viewed after the logging is completed, or exported to a PC for further analysis.



















With VAD’s quick scroll feature, VAD users are able to toggle between *only* those Measuring Blocks being logged. Tapping the arrow next to the block number will advance to the next logged block, not the next consecutively numbered block, making the access to desired live data even easier.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*In car photos...*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*DSG and Auto transmission functions*

VAD serves as an excellent compliment to enthusiasts who are interested in handling their own DSG/Auto transmission maintenance...








1. Using the Measuring Block function, VAD can be used to check DSG/Auto transmission fluid temperatures, a necessary step prior to performing oil changes in many instances. 

2. Using the Basic Settings function, VAD can assist in DSG clutch calibration and pressure adaptations, ensuring the DSG shifts as smooth and responsive as intended. 

3. The Measuring Block function can also be used to log and monitor clutch pressure data during a road test, providing the user with critical insight into the performance and long-term viability of their DSG.


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks for the post up. I will def. be spreading to work that this is out there. I have ross-tech but for the non- lap top people this would be great it seems.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Del-GTIoo7 said:


> Thanks for the post up. I will def. be spreading to work that this is out there...for the non-laptop people this would be great it seems.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Sticky Tape said:


> It is  For the DIYer. :thumbup:





97vr6blu said:


> Oh, you'll love it, and it's a real sweet setup. It's so nice logging and storing DTC's...





boki-san said:


> ...plug in, start application, establish connection with ECU, scan for codes, save codes to notepad, clear codes, turn off & disconnect...
> with VAD, i'm all done, while the laptop is still booting up





silverG60 said:


> Fits my needs and my glovebox.





willlangford said:


> Good deal, if you don't have one already... get it, lots of cool stuff you can do!





Wakehead said:


> Its very cool and runs very fast…Couldn't be happier with mine.





Skela said:


> ...for me, not having wires running everywhere is important…Add to that the ability to mount the palm near my field of view to monitor intake temps and timing pull when playing hard is a big plus.





Spoolin1X said:


> I still use my VAD (wireless)... even on my NON-VW/AUDI cars





willlangford said:


> VAD FTW. That is all.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

New pricing on our entry-level VAD bundles now available at www.vadmobile.com.


----------

